# Looking for Training (Online or in NJ)



## LeonLescaille (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

This is my first day on the site and am glad to be here!

I've been looking around but there is ALOT of info on these forums. I recently became the owner of a beautiful 8 week old German Shepherd puppy whom i named Leo. I am looking for a good online training program or a trainer in NJ to help me with some of the basics. He is extremely intelligent and always responds well to treats, but as a puppy he is quite the "landshark" and is still working on bite inhibition and also potty training.

Any advice would be appreciated and I hope to enjoy my stay on these forums as Leo grows up with me and my family.

Best regards,


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Congrats! If you are in NE NJ check out Beth Bradley.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I highly recommend Beth. She's an incredible person and trainer. If she's not in your area, ask her for recommendations.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

As far as an online trainer, I recommend Mikotusar Kennels & Aviary


----------

